# Letter template needed.



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

I have looked around and found the sample "consequence" letters at affaircare.com some are terrific and IM sure maybe usefull when I get to this stage... Does anyone else have a link to "disclosure letters" samples of the letter to send to friends and family about the affair?


If you haven't seen it and your interested in the background of the story, the thread is here... link


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

A sample below, adapt to your circumstance, from ano friendly site. 


Dear __________, I would like to ask you to support ___________and myself in restoring our marriage which currently is undergoing an extremely difficult time due to ____________ and _________________ being involved in an adulterous affair which is affecting our marriage and both of our physical and mental health. I know you care about ____________ and want only the best for her which clearly being used in an adulterous affair is not. I would like to ask your help in recommending marital counseling to her to guide us through this difficult spot in our marriage.

If you have any questions or need more information.

Thank you. _______________


----------

